
Ask HN: Recruitment websites similar to dev for other occupations? - getaclue
Hey guys,<p>This has been on my mind for a little while and I haven’t had a concrete response IRL so I figured that I would ask it here.<p>It seems to me that online coding challenges, portfolios (per Github, dribble, behance and such), and hiring agencies (toptal, hired, and such) are becoming (already are?) a standard in the software field.<p>You get an automated challenge that was designed by the company which asserts your skills. Then, based on your response to the aforementioned challenge the hiring team decides if you move (or not) to the next stage in the hiring process.<p>All of this to say is that it looks like the company is looking for a software person and they have a way to assess their candidates prior to an in-person interview. This, saves them time in their assessment and hopefully gets the candidate that they were looking for.<p>Why is this not implemented for other fields&#x2F; occupations?<p>What if I am searching for a new accountant? Or a new manager? Or a new marketer? (Or a new ___ fill in the blank)<p>Are there similar pathways available for recruitment there? Challenge driven? Portfolio driven? Problem solving driven?<p>Something like: here is a stack of receipts…. create me a balance sheet or whatever that is timed? Or here are our theoretical sales… what are our projections? Or for an HR position a challenge on how would you recruit me a new engineer? I am trying to illustrate actual problem&#x2F;solution type applications.<p>It seems to me that only places for this are traditional job boards (indeed, monster, so on) and linked in, where people bombard companies with resumes and hope it sticks. Or… be creative and make a video… or add colours to stand out and hopefully land an interview.<p>Are these occupational fields mutating as well? Any software out there right now?<p>What about taking it one further? Present a situation to a mechanic and ask them for their solution in a timed environment? Or an electrician? Nurse? PSW?<p>I hope I am making sense. Is this even practical? Automation is inevitable and hiring process should probably be evolving in those fields as well? Appreciate any and all input!<p>Cheers,
Alex
======
borplk
Some of those things exist but each industry is very different. They have
their own "traditions".

In some jobs there are unions or professional certification bodies involved.

Those tend to be for the first one or two jobs. For example a graduate
accountant might do some test exercise for a graduate position. After a few
years everywhere else they go it's going to be based on their certifications
and previous experience.

They get the job, if they're quite bad they get fired. Otherwise they stick
around until the next one.

Software is one of the few if not the only industries where you can have 10
years of experience but still get treated with stupid whiteboard questions or
tests.

Give an accountant with 10 years of experience a "test" and he'll hit you with
a stick.

